# SWT: eigens erstellte Views



## mikachu (11. Jan 2007)

hi community,

ich hab mir mal eine eigene view erstellt und wollte nun fragen, wie ich diese nutzen kann.

erstellt hab ich die mit dem wizard, und dann in dem sourcecode der java-datei alles gelöscht, und meine eigene gui zusmmengestellt.

ich will mir zum beispiel anhand der view anzeigen lassen, wenn ich auf einen eintrag vom typ ordner im package explorer geklickt habe, was der für einen namen hat.

wie geh ich da am besten vor?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jan 2007)

Du musst dafür ein Plugin Projekt erstellen und dich in der Plugin.xml an den entsprechenden extension-point anhängen.
Siehe dazu Eclipse Hilfe...


----------



## mikachu (11. Jan 2007)

und wie geht das?
ich hab noch nie zuvor eben mit der PDE gearbeitet...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jan 2007)

Dann solltest du schleunigst ein Buch lesen/Tutorial mitmachen  :wink:


----------



## mikachu (11. Jan 2007)

kannst du mir ein gut geschriebenes buch denn empfehlen?
oder ein tutorial?

wäre nett


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jan 2007)

Eclipse Hilfe!?


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

So,

nach langer Zeit des Lesens in der Eclipse Hilfe und probierens (learning by doing :wink stellt sich mir jetzt eine weitere Frage.

ich hab mir meine view erstellt.
mein kumpel hat einen editor erstellt, welcher eine xml ausgibt, welche wiederrum durch den im editor eingebauten tree erstellt wird.

jetzt meine frage: wie komm ich an den tree über mein plugin ran, weil man ja die daten ändern kann, welche in meinem plugin angezeigt werden...

danke im voraus


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

Oder wie kann ich von meinem plugin aus auf andere plugins zugreifen, und dort eventuell irgendwelche public-methoden ausführen?
geht das?
wenn ja, bitte sagt wie.

danke


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Du musst das PlugIn als Dependency in deinem Plugin angeben.
Andere Plugins können aber auch Zugriffs Restriktionen setzen, die musst du dann akzeptieren.
Weiterhin kann jedes Plugin eigene Extension Points definieren in die sich andere Plugins einhängen dürfen.


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

Besten Dank.


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

So, die dependencies und extension points stehen.

aber wie kann ich dann meinem plugin sagen, dass er eine klasse aus dem anderen plugin laden soll?

oder wie geht das mit dem methodenaufruf?

#edit:
ich will damit sagen, dass ich auf die packete, aber nicht deren klassen des anderen plugins drauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> #edit:
> ich will damit sagen, dass ich auf die packete, aber nicht deren klassen des anderen plugins drauf zugreifen kann.


Ich versteh nicht was du damit meinst.
Wenn die packages sichtbar sind, und die Klassen darin public, dann kannst du auch auf die Klassen zugreifen.
Werden die gewünschten Pakete im anderen Plugin auch exportiert?


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werden die gewünschten Pakete im anderen Plugin auch exportiert?



hmm, wo kann ich das nachschlagen, oder eventuell einstellen?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

In der Plugin.xml


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

in der plugin.xml hab ich nix gefunden, also hab ich das andere plugin als jar exportiert und eclipse neu gestartet.
anschließend in den build-path meines plugin-projektes hinzugefügt und nun gehts.

danke nochmals


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

Aber eins ist mir noch unklar...

Szenario:
PlugIn A beinhaltet einen org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Tree, welcher Verzeichnisse und Dateien enthält.
PlugIn B besteht aus zwei org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite Instanzen; eine zum Beispiel für den Namen des Verzeichnisses, die andere für den Namen der Datei.

Wie kann ich jetzt Eclipse veranlassen, dass, wenn ich im PlugIn A auf ein Verzeichnis geklickt haben, im PlugIn B der Name des Verzeichnisses angezeigt wird?

danke


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Dazu kann Plugin A eine Schnittstelle bereitstellen an der man einen Listener anhängen kann.


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

gibt es dafür irgendwelche schon vorhandene Code-Snippets?

Weil ich steh' grad übelst auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Code-Snippets?
ummm... jede addBlaBlaListener Methode?  :bae:


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

Na gut...

wie stell ich dann im PlugIn A eine Schnittstelle bereit, und wie hänge ich im PlugIn B einen Listener dran ???:L.

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

mit einer addBlaBlaListener Methode die du in Plugin B aufrufst  :bahnhof:


----------



## mikachu (17. Jan 2007)

ich hab ja schon einen selecionlistener an plugin B gehangen,
aber wenn ich in dem tree aus plugin A was anklicke, kommt keine ausschrift...
 :###  :###  :###

#edit:
das soll heißen, dass ich aus dem plugin B heraus ausgebe, was ich denn selektiert habe.
aber wenn ich was aus plugin A selektiere, kommt keine ausschrift. ???:L

was kann die ursache dessen sein?


----------



## mikachu (18. Jan 2007)

all problems solved.

 :bae:    :lol:


----------

